

Where are the unit tests for git? - karussell

I found some 'tests' in this folder:<p>https://github.com/gitster/git<p>But where are all the other tests? E.g. merging, diffing, etc are all units and thus easy to test, but I couldn't find some.<p>Are there any tests? How is the git community guarantee that all still works, if they rewrite parts or make substantial changes?
======
fr0sty
they are in the ./t/ directory in the repository.

Look for more information in the README file: ./t/README

